# Hostname,(none) ?????

## paulb787

why do i see Tux.(none)?? i have followed the guide completely

----------

## Muso

 *paulb787 wrote:*   

> why do i see Tux.(none)?? i have followed the guide completely

 

Edit your /etc/conf.d/hostname file to be what ever you want... then use the same name in your /etc/hosts file

/etc/hosts :

```
127.0.0.1       localhost Tux
```

in it..... Tux being the generic variable... could be anything... like :

```
127.0.0.1       localhost HAL
```

etc.

As for the none... that would be your domain name.   Look at the file /etc/conf.d/domainname

----------

## paulb787

i did that from the beginning

here is what i followed

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8

any ideas? its just annoying me

----------

## iamben

 *paulb787 wrote:*   

> i did that from the beginning
> 
> here is what i followed
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
> ...

 http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Setup_Your_FQDN

hope that helps

----------

## XenoTerraCide

yeah your problem is that it checks the validity of the domain name. dtdns.net will give you 5 free hostnames with dynamic dns, only catch you have to use one of their domain names.

----------

## bjweeks

Edit you /etc/conf.d/domainname file with your domainname and then edit your /etc/hostnames like this 

```
127.0.0.1 hostname.domainname localhost hostname
```

----------

## zietbukuel

It doesnt work for me, it keeps saying:

bavrit.(none)

 :Confused: 

----------

## XenoTerraCide

I'm poking my nose arround. our wiki seems to be down. I found this. http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gentoo-linux-help/21238-hostname-domainname-problems.html maybe it'll help? look over his configuration files and check the startup scripts. I'll see if I can find something more definitive.

----------

## zietbukuel

I've followed every doc and none helped me   :Mad: 

----------

## XenoTerraCide

well the only way I've ever gotten it to work was to go out and get a hostname.domainname other than that I don't know... I gave up because It seemed to be a cosmetic problem only.

----------

## Jaglover

 *zietbukuel wrote:*   

> I've followed every doc and none helped me  

 

Same here.   :Mad: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

It is cosmetic - ignore it.

----------

## Jaglover

Thanks for link. It was simply a matter of re-ordering a line in hosts file. Mine looks now

127.0.0.1 hostname.domainname hostname localhost 

and none was gone even without restarting anything.

----------

## kadeux

I agree with PaulBredbury's comment in the other thread that he linked to, that 127.0.0.1 should only be named as localhost. But I recommend to set the FQDN in /etc/hosts at the line for the "normal" IP, additional to the "stand-alone" hostname.

paulb787,  zietbukuel: 

You might consider to post the output of the following commands:

```
egrep -v '^#|^[[:space:]]*$' /etc/{conf.d/{dom*,host*},hosts,resolv*}
```

and

```
egrep -v '^#|^[[:space:]]*$' /etc/{host.conf,nssw*}
```

Here are some examples:

```
# egrep -v '^#|^[[:space:]]*$' /etc/conf.d/hostname

HOSTNAME="yourhost"

# egrep -v '^#|^[[:space:]]*$' /etc/conf.d/domainname

OVERRIDE=1

DNSDOMAIN="yourdomain.local"

NISDOMAIN=""

# egrep -v '^#|^[[:space:]]*$' /etc/hosts

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.123.45   yourhost.yourdomain.local yourhost

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

# egrep -v '^#|^[[:space:]]*$' /etc/resolv.conf

nameserver 192.168.123.1

domain yourdomain.local

# rc-update -s | egrep 'domain|host'

          domainname |      default

            hostname | boot

```

Full Qualified Domain Name (FQDN):

FQDN=hostname.dnsdomainname.tld

In the examples I'm using ".local" as the (pseudo) top level domain (tld) for the non-public LAN.

(Edit: Correct a typo.)

----------

## Jaglover

I have another line in hosts with IP address and host.domain and still had this issue.

Frankly I do not get it. What terrible thing can happen if there is more than localhost in 127.0.0.1 line? If a program looks for localhost it sure can find it. If a program looks for IP address it can find it via DNS query in case it fails to read entire line.   :Question: 

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> If a program looks for localhost it sure can find it.

 

It depends how much the program bothers to look - it may only bother to look at the first matching name. Admittedly, not many programs are this simplistic - I think perhaps festival is one.

Who actually cares whether it says "none" at startup? It's correct - you don't have a proper domain, you're just trying to force it to show one that you've made up. If it's so bothersome, then the easy solution is to hard-code whatever string you wish to appear, into /etc/issue

Here are some relevant bugs:  35770, 36598, 40203, 40206, 42739, 53188, 54434, 72572, 76303, 77209, 14946

----------

## Jaglover

>It's correct - you don't have a proper domain, you're just trying to force it to show one that you've made up.

No, it is not correct. I have a valid domain. Did I say I'm enforcing bogus one? Not using more complicated setup (DHCP, NIS) doesn't make it invalid.

----------

## PaulBredbury

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> I have a valid domain.

 

Valid domains do show correctly at bootup (i.e. a server which is resolvable as ns.mycompany.com over the Internet through the Internet's DNS). Your /etc/hosts should contain:

```
127.0.0.1      localhost

12.34.56.78    ns.mycompany.com ns
```

----------

## Jaglover

The Gentoo box in question is on private network and uses local DNS. Assuming you are correct the only conclusion is local DNS is misconfigured. Whatever, this problem is not serious and has low priority in my todo list. If I experience irregularities I'll switch back to "(none) mode". Thanks for your help.

----------

